# 13 Fishing Concept Z "no bearing"



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Is this just another fad or something that will change our fishing reels?


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Reels used to have nothing but bushings. Old Abu's come to mind. I see it having potential. Lots of advancements in self lubricating polymers with wear resistance. Only time will tell. They will be making replacement bushings for all the other reels as well. That includes the bearings on the worm gear and handles.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Ricky Fowler*



jimk said:


> Is this just another fad or something that will change our fishing reels?


Ricky Fowler is on the new Concept Z design team. I saw him on hole 16 bass fishing with one.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

*13 Fishing Concept Z "no bearing"*



Chuck06R1 said:


> Reels used to have nothing but bushings. Old Abu's come to mind. I see it having potential. Lots of advancements in self lubricating polymers with wear resistance. Only time will tell. They will be making replacement bushings for all the other reels as well. That includes the bearings on the worm gear and handles.


In the 60's/70's the Abu Garcia Ambassador 5000A had brass bushings. The 5000c models were upgraded to have ball bearings. I still have several different models of Ambassadors from that era. I recall that the bearings and brass bushings had the same O.D. and were interchangeable. I hope to see a day when those new polymer bushings are made for today's reels. I'd try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

On the Outdoor Show this morning, they were talking favorably about the new Z with the new bearing. They have heard that it is supposed to be a quality product but they had not fished it yet since it has not been released.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

So is it another "hype" for 13fishing Concept reel? I've seen quite a lot of people already bailed out on E, C, and even TX models


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*hype*



Lexy1 said:


> So is it another "hype" for 13fishing Concept reel? I've seen quite a lot of people already bailed out on E, C, and even TX models


Green to you sir


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well from a friend of mine that went to iCast, he said so far the hype is real, and he's not even too big on 13 reels.... I'm ready for the pre order for sure

I bought my first 13 last December (Concept C) and wasn't too impressed when I first got it. After I got it broken in and really used it, few months later, here I am with a Concept TX and a 2nd C. 

Only thing I can say bad toward 13 is that their customer service is ****


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Buy a H2O its the same reel and one third the money


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have way too many Shimanos, and just don't need any more reels.



Lexy1 said:


> So is it another "hype" for 13fishing Concept reel? I've seen quite a lot of people already bailed out on E, C, and even TX models


^^ I wonder the same, but honestly I don't own one. They seem to have had their share of problems from what I read.



[email protected] said:


> Buy a H2O its the same reel and one third the money


^^ Some fishermen that I really respect say the H2O is a good reel.

PS- If the polymer bearings in question really work well, 3 X 10 X 4 would be a good size for someone to start off offering.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have way too many Shimanos, and just don't need any more reels.
> 
> ^^ I wonder the same, but honestly I don't own one. They seem to have had their share of problems from what I read.
> 
> ...


The H20 is a GREAT reel!! Things hold up well and cast as far as my other reels.


----------

